# Amboyna



## mkriggen (May 24, 2013)

Does amboyna wood need to be stabilized? For that matter, has anyone ever put together a list of woods that don't need stabilization?

Thanks,
Mikey


----------



## Burl Source (May 24, 2013)

People use Amboyna both Natural and Stabilized.


----------



## cclin (May 24, 2013)

Mark, how about HONDURAS ROSEWOOD, THUYA & black & white EBONY??
@Mikey, I hope it is ok I use your thread to ask....


----------



## Burl Source (May 24, 2013)

Rosewood and Thuya seem to be fine either way. Both of these like to weep for several months after getting stabilized.
B&W Ebony gets used both ways but I prefer it stabilized.
I am scared of the crosscut, end grain B&W Ebony even when stabilized.


----------



## mkriggen (May 24, 2013)

cclin said:


> Mark, how about HONDURAS ROSEWOOD, THUYA & black & white EBONY??
> @Mikey, I hope it is ok I use your thread to ask....



No problem, I consider it on topic anyway.:thumbsup:


----------



## cclin (May 24, 2013)

Burl Source said:


> Rosewood and Thuya seem to be fine either way. Both of these like to weep for several months after getting stabilized.
> B&W Ebony gets used both ways but I prefer it stabilized.
> I am scared of the crosscut, end grain B&W Ebony even when stabilized.





mkriggen said:


> No problem, I consider it on topic anyway.:thumbsup:



Thanks!!


----------



## apicius9 (May 24, 2013)

What Mark said. Unstabilized thuya can be a little brittle in my experience, but it does look better unstabilized. B&w ebony is a b&$'@. I saw a sellers stash with hundreds if not thousands of pieces, and each and every piece I looked at had cracks. 

Stefan


----------



## mkriggen (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I was actually thinking about picking up some B&W ebony for ferrels, think I'll rethink it now...wow, all this thinking is making my head hurt:dazed:


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 1, 2013)

mkriggen said:


> Does amboyna wood need to be stabilized? For that matter, has anyone ever put together a list of woods that don't need stabilization?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mikey



I have compiled a list of woods that may not need to be stabilized. I say "may" because it usually depends on the use and how certain you want/need to be about its stability. There are some wood like Ironwood that are pretty much fail safe, but as Mark and others are pointing out, a lot of them fall on the cusp. If you'd like the list I have PM me and I'll forward it to you.


----------

